# Living the Dream



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm completely living the dream right now in more than one way. On one hand I live a 2 minute walk to the beach with a cool group of guys I'm becoming good friends with. I've been surfing almost everyday, work very little, yet don't have to worry about not having enough money, and sleep in almost everyday. I've come to the point where I feel like it's pointless to keep fighting the DP, though I still do out of habit. I'm just going to try to live my life as I would without DP. Even though DP makes things very disabling. I find that the more I get out in the ocean and surf the more sane I feel. I surfed for 5.5 hours on friday and am completely exhausted. It feels great though. Even though I can't move my arms from paddling I'm going to go walk down to the beach right now and surf. My new mission is to enjoy life, if nothing else at least I didn't give up surfing because of a shitty defense mechanism.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

You Rock!!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dyna said:


> You Rock!!


Agreed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

This Thread is Full of Awesomeness.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not to mention the most insanely epic and long MarioKart64 battles. My buddies and I played 'til 5 in the morning. You know sometimes life knocks you down but as long as you have that MarioKart64 to play when you get home at the end of the day everything's good.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Good stuff, it's amazing how when hanging out with friends DP doesn't even exist at all for me. Makes me feel like if I never ever analyzed this feeling I would have recovered long ago.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

You have a great attitude. You'll beat DP for sure!!


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

SHOW THAT DP WHOS BOSS, PWN THAT SHIT.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

onee thread that made me smile


----------

